# Hello



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello all.
I'm a newbie here in the forum. I'm an American from Rhode Island. (it's the smallest state in the US located north of New York, and south of Boston) If you look at it on a large scale map the name is always found in the Atlantic with an arrow pointing West. Not enough room to print the name over the landmass. 
I've been working for the phone company for close to 30 years, it's time to get out and start a new life in the Philippines. I'm not sure where yet. 
Where do you find natural beauty, world class diving, laid back atmosphere with some night life and an SM mall near enough to satisfy my Western needs?
I'm thinking it might be Palawan. I'm planning a trip there next year, maybe Feb. Any ideas people? I'm open to comments. Thanks, Ken


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't say I know too much about the Visayas but I don't think there's an SM in Palawan; Robinson's mall, maybe; don't particularly like their malls.

You might try looking at Batangas; they have an SM and Anilao is a famous diving spot


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

I've spent some time in Puerto galera, near Batangas. Nice diving, but it's getting too popular. Is SM really that much different from Robinsons?


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

kenslvr said:


> I've spent some time in Puerto galera, near Batangas. Nice diving, but it's getting too popular. Is S&M really that much different from Robinsons?


I prefer SM because of their rewards points program. 

At most of the malls the your accumulated points can be traded in for particular items.. 300 points for a set of dishes, 1100 for an electric fan, etc. 

At SM you can use your points to take cash off from your purchase; there have been quite a few times that I have used those points to get 2 weeks worth of groceries for free and I'm not one to complain about free food. :bounce:

As far as what you're looking for: if you want a night scene, you're going to be in a place that's populated (especially with expats). Any cities out there big enough to have a mall and nightlife are going to have a population attached to it. There's just too little land and too many people.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok..the best way for us to answer u is to ask a question.. Just one simple question...

Why are u choosing the Philippines........

Give us the reason then we can respond....cheers


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

seram said:


> Ok..the best way for us to answer u is to ask a question.. Just one simple question...
> 
> Why are u choosing the Philippines........
> 
> Give us the reason then we can respond....cheers


Tropical weather, wonderful people, cost of living and I'm fed up with living in the states.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I like that answer. If you come here be sure to stay 6 months atleast first. I had my first stay when I came in January and will be going back in 2 weeks. Despite the bad aspects the Philippines is my home. My soon to be wife is there and I am truly blessed.




kenslvr said:


> Tropical weather, wonderful people, cost of living and I'm fed up with living in the states.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

jdavis10 said:


> Well I like that answer. If you come here be sure to stay 6 months atleast first. I had my first stay when I came in January and will be going back in 2 weeks. Despite the bad aspects the Philippines is my home. My soon to be wife is there and I am truly blessed.


Thanks for the advice. Good or bad, rich or poor the Philippines has a hold on me. I feel more at home there than my ancestral home. You mention your "soon to be" wife. As a divorced man, dedicated to to the single life, I think I'll last about three months before I fall hopelessly in love with a Filipina. Is there any way to prevent that from happening?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well don't be a blind fool kenslvr. I don't want see you get taken for as an ATM by materialistic Filipina, best thing to do if you plan to get with Filipina get to know her personally and find a good Christian woman who has a degree and very independent. Philippines is great but if you give Filipina an opening to take advantage surely they will so find a keeper my friend lol. Time cant tell love in my book least from my experience with Anne we are plan to get married next year.





kenslvr said:


> Thanks for the advice. Good or bad, rich or poor the Philippines has a hold on me. I feel more at home there than my ancestral home. You mention your "soon to be" wife. As a divorced man, dedicated to to the single life, I think I'll last about three months before I fall hopelessly in love with a Filipina. Is there any way to prevent that from happening?


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

OHH one last thing I also from SouthEast Part of U.S. in South Carolina so I know how you feel being able to walk around and commute is LOT nicer than having depend on car everywhere. In my honest opinion. Some Expats here tell me that commuting can get old but not for me I don't go out much just one bus to the mall and back is about it. Surely though Gene can give you 411 on everything about this country.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm afraid we approach life from a very different angle. I am an atheist, my eyes are wide open. A "good Christian woman" may be the answer for you, I'm putting my faith in humankind. Goodness does not come from faith in religion. It comes from within. Sorry for the non sequitur. This is not the place for a theological discussion. Thanks for the advice. I am aware of the foreigner as ATM syndrome. Somehow I feel that I have no immunity to it, if there is such a thing as an immunity to a syndrome.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for that also. I am ready to give up my car for a 90 cc moterbike


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Check out somewhere like Dumaguete mate,divings on your doorstep,apo,siquijor,malapascua is up the road top end of cebu,and you have panglao over on Bohol,spoilt for choice really.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

how not to fall in love? I know those who have been here 50 plus yrs tell me they are immune to emotional attachments with these women now. Its a possibility,but its hard to ignore the charm,femininity and looks.


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> how not to fall in love? I know those who have been here 50 plus yrs tell me they are immune to emotional attachments with these women now. Its a possibility,but its hard to ignore the charm,femininity and looks.


Amen brother! Have you developed an immunity?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

kenslvr said:


> Amen brother! Have you developed an immunity?


I dont know. Maybe somewhat. I will say this. I have the sweetest little waray woman,treats me fine. Baby on the way again. I do NOT feel some of the things I felt in the past with others. I do think the games and financial losses took its toll. Do I want a western woman again? NO WAY!!!


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Where do you live?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

kenslvr said:


> Where do you live?


Subic Bay for the time being. I been here about 8 months. I was in Quezon City before that,,mindoro,,cebu and Mindanao. Mindanao was my favorite.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

kenslvr said:


> I'm afraid we approach life from a very different angle. I am an atheist, my eyes are wide open. A "good Christian woman" may be the answer for you, I'm putting my faith in humankind. Goodness does not come from faith in religion. It comes from within. Sorry for the non sequitur. This is not the place for a theological discussion. Thanks for the advice. I am aware of the foreigner as ATM syndrome. Somehow I feel that I have no immunity to it, if there is such a thing as an immunity to a syndrome.


If you're specifically looking for someone who is not a Christian, you might want to try a different country. Unless you trawl around UP or some other university, you probably won't find a woman that isn't Christian. Whether you agree with it or not, Christianity has a stronger hold on the Philippines than almost any other country you can find. 

When you find a girl here, especially in the provinces, they are going to want a man who can provide for her, make a nice little family for her, and take everyone to church on Sunday. Others may have seen things differently here, but that's just what I've observed from the years I've been here.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have never yet seen a filipina persecute a guy for not being christian. I dont profess to be,,dont profess not to be either. I dont know if he said he was specifically not looking for a christian woman,,need to read it again. Philippines has its OWN version of Christianity....depends where you are.
I have had 4 filipina wives ,,gf and rarely did I have one expect me to take her to church on Sunday.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> Mindanao was my favorite.


Amen to that brother.


> I have had 4 filipina wives ,,gf and rarely did I have one expect me to take her to church on Sunday.


I have had dozens of relationships with filipinas,some in the philippines some abroad,none expected me to attend church after I explained my stance from the outset,religion isnt my gig.


----------

